# Ebay Bargain Poljot



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Poor Mark, he spent ages cleaning the bracelet. It was too big Mark and I couldn't be bothered to take the links out to re size it.

A bit of elbow grease with the brasso on the crystal (isn't acrylic great) and she's come up lovely.

The dial is a lot nicer than the photo shows, sort of a deep grey at 12 graduating lighter as it comes down to a silvery colour at 6.

Mark, high ranking moderator?!?





















that did make me smile


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I have a Square,cushion shaped USSR Sekonda,with almost that exact dial and Hands.Nice watch love the case shape.

I have quite a few vintage Russians,that never get worn anymore due to I think they look to small on me,and it seems a shame that they just sit in a drawer.I should make the effort and find them new homes


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

This is 35mm across but looks bigger poss due to the shape of the dial.


----------

